# موضوع مهم



## maged18 (8 يونيو 2020)

لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف لو فيه زوج وزوجة وحصلت بينهم خلافات كتيرة والحل الوحيد لهذه الخلافات هو الانفصال والزوجة هي التي تريد فتح ملف الانفصال ولكن لدي الزوج ورقة مكتوبة بخط يد زوجته انها تكره زوجها وانها تنجذب لشخص وهو متزوج من صديقتها فهل هذه الورقة مفيدة للزوج


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يونيو 2020)

maged18 قال:


> لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف لو فيه زوج وزوجة وحصلت بينهم خلافات كتيرة والحل الوحيد لهذه الخلافات هو الانفصال والزوجة هي التي تريد فتح ملف الانفصال ولكن لدي الزوج ورقة مكتوبة بخط يد زوجته انها تكره زوجها وانها تنجذب لشخص وهو متزوج من صديقتها فهل هذه الورقة مفيدة للزوج



*فتح ملف الانفصال او الطلاق في أي بلد؟*


----------



## maged18 (9 يونيو 2020)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *فتح ملف الانفصال او الطلاق في أي بلد؟*



في مصر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 يونيو 2020)

maged18 قال:


> في مصر



*أسف حبيبي...انا لا علم لدي بالقوانين المصرية..*


----------

